# Debbie does d*****



## Nightwalker

Ok, I tested DDD today and it was great. Bought a bottle and filled my tank.
Now it's bugging me. It tastes dry. 
Anyone have tips off what to add to it to make it taste better?


----------



## moonunit

When you say "dry" as in dry hits or as in the flavour?

As much as I enjoyed DDD I picked up on a flavour I can only describe as dusty, this in turn makes it more savoury. I found putting more power through it brought out a little more sweetness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

moonunit said:


> When you say "dry" as in dry hits or as in the flavour?
> 
> As much as I enjoyed DDD I picked up on a flavour I can only describe as dusty, this in turn makes it more savoury. I found putting more power through it brought out a little more sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flavour is the problem. I was hitting it at 35 watts. I'll try 40


----------



## moonunit

Then maybe you are also getting those "dusty" flavour notes?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

I vape my DDD at 275 - 280 degrees celsius 40Watts = this is on my SS TC evic mini - And Its an addiction that I need to break and soon  So yes it could definitely be a power issue - more heat does bring out more flavour.


----------



## Nightwalker

Wyvern said:


> I vape my DDD at 275 - 280 degrees celsius 40Watts = this is on my SS TC evic mini - And Its an addiction that I need to break and soon  So yes it could definitely be a power issue - more heat does bring out more flavour.


Im charging my subox atm, then I'll hit 40w. Ty


----------



## Nightwalker

moonunit said:


> Then maybe you are also getting those "dusty" flavour notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely am.


----------



## Silver

shaun patrick said:


> Ok, I tested DDD today and it was great. Bought a bottle and filled my tank.
> Now it's bugging me. It tastes dry.
> Anyone have tips off what to add to it to make it taste better?



Hi @shaun patrick , how much of it have you vaped?
I have noticed that sometimes after a day or two and a few tanks, the flavour changes slightly.
It has happened a few times to me that a flavour tastes nice but not great initially and then after say two tanks it changes slightly and becomes amazing

Not saying this will happen to you with this juice - but i'd say give it a chance and a bit of time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Hi @shaun patrick , how much of it have you vaped?
> I have noticed that sometimes after a day or two and a few tanks, the flavour changes slightly.
> It has happened a few times to me that a flavour tastes nice but not great initially and then after say two tanks it changes slightly and becomes amazing
> 
> Not saying this will happen to you with this juice - but i'd say give it a chance and a bit of time


Just one tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

@shaun patrick I have the 100ml bottle and the taste becomes less potent as you get used to it. Try other juices for few tanks and get back onto it later. The taste will be back by then.

Most likely, a vapers tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Alex_123 said:


> @shaun patrick I have the 100ml bottle and the taste becomes less potent as you get used to it. Try other juices for few tanks and get back onto it later. The taste will be back by then.
> 
> Most likely, a vapers tongue.


I hope it isn't vapour tounge. I just had a kak experience with it. Time to break out menthol


----------



## stevie g

Add 1-2% saline it will bring out the taste better and hydrate your mouth better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

Just to jump in here - I have days where juices taste weird and other days where the same thing is amazing - maybe give it a go some other time and report back. 



Sprint said:


> Add 1-2% saline it will bring out the taste better and hydrate your mouth better.



Could also ruin the juice so try with a small sample first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Sodium chloride 0.9% can buy at pharmacy for 30bux.

Just H2O and Na+ wont ruin your mix unless the juices vg is already cut with with aqeous vg. 

Then yes it might water it down a touch too much. 

If the juice feels like it is drying out your mouth more than normal then it probably could benefit with the aforementioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Just be careful with adding water to mixes, contrary to some peoples beliefs the vg acts as a humectant which means it will bond with the saline, if you add too much leaving the lid off won't make the water evaporate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Sprint said:


> Sodium chloride 0.9% can buy at pharmacy for 30bux.
> 
> Just H2O and Na+ wont ruin your mix unless the juices vg is already cut with with aqeous vg.
> 
> Then yes it might water it down a touch too much.
> 
> If the juice feels like it is drying out your mouth more than normal then it probably could benefit with the aforementioned.



There's certainly a possibility you may not like the results of doing this, so just exercise caution and experiment on a sample rather than a whole bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

method1 said:


> Just to jump in here - I have days where juices taste weird and other days where the same thing is amazing - maybe give it a go some other time and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Could also ruin the juice so try with a small sample first.


This is why I just fill 1.5ml at a time, I rather refil if the juice is great or not that day - main thing is different times of day always makes a difference to me for tasting juice, I still cant vape DDD after 7pm


----------



## method1

Wyvern said:


> This is why I just fill 1.5ml at a time, I rather refil if the juice is great or not that day - main thing is different times of day always makes a difference to me for tasting juice, I still cant vape DDD after 7pm



Yeah that 7pm cutoff is weird. Thinking of updating the juice description to "Debbie does dusting" - p.s not for use after 7pm 

The whole taste thing is weird. Last night I loaded up one of my go-to favorites in the new crius and was "omg this tastes like warm cheese and cat piss" - but this morning was all good. So it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

Hahahah dude I have a very odd palette. I can't vape fruitloop flavours after 1pm, most fruity vapes is day only. Biscuit dreams and coffee is early morning and evening vape. Mint flavours no more than 4 pulls at a time. I have given up on the Idea of an ADV... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I recon debbie needs lube 
I really enjoyed DDD but I did find it to have a soapy taste when vaped for extended periods. 
It was an excellent evening vape for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

I had a tank of the ddd last week and yes at first it was amazing but then the dryness started getting to me. It made me wonder that the 3mg nic might be the problem as I've started getting the sensation from my other 3mg juices.


----------



## Nightwalker

Sterling Vape said:


> I had a tank of the ddd last week and yes at first it was amazing but then the dryness started getting to me. It made me wonder that the 3mg nic might be the problem as I've started getting the sensation from my other 3mg juices.


Rightio old buddy, old pal.
Here is the dealio. Firstly that will happen sadly. I drip Debbie now at night as a treat. 
For tank use, I find 50% Debbie and 50% coffee or tobacco or any earthy juice makes the greatest vape. But rotate your flavors, one tank dark flavors, one tank fruity or custardy. So ur pallet works right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

@method1


----------



## method1

Thanks for the tag @Nightwalker 
Everyone is different, just need to find what works for you. 
I can't comment too much on DDD outside of my vendor sub-forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> Thanks for the tag @Nightwalker
> Everyone is different, just need to find what works for you.
> I can't comment too much on DDD outside of my vendor sub-forum


True true. Don't want you in kak. But just showing all the ways I love Debbie. Debbie in the morning, Debbie in the day. And oh lovely Debbie at night. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sterling Vape

Nightwalker said:


> Rightio old buddy, old pal.
> Here is the dealio. Firstly that will happen sadly. I drip Debbie now at night as a treat.
> For tank use, I find 50% Debbie and 50% coffee or tobacco or any earthy juice makes the greatest vape. But rotate your flavors, one tank dark flavors, one tank fruity or custardy. So ur pallet works right.


Makes sense! I do tend to chain vape and i guess its not advisable with these type of juices which makes perfect sense. I am working on getting a variety of juices to mix between tanks so that i don't get tired of one.


----------



## Waine

I bought "Debbie does does donuts" two days ago. Nice bottle -- nice price. However, I am not at at all impressed. I also get that dry taste. I will be keeping it until if, and or when I run out of juice and I am desperate. I give it a 4 out of 10.


----------



## Stosta

Waine said:


> I bought "Debbie does does donuts" two days ago. Nice bottle -- nice price. However, I am not at at all impressed. I also get that dry taste. I will be keeping it until if, and or when I run out of juice and I am desperate. I give it a 4 out of 10.


Need me to take that off your hands for you?!


----------



## Nightwalker

Stosta said:


> Need me to take that off your hands for you?!


Yes, that's the "Donuts powder coat" major turn on for me. Seriously try what I said and drip over 60W or mix with a earthy flavour. I do believe you will thank me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Nightwalker said:


> Yes, that's the "Donuts powder coat" major turn on for me. Seriously try what I said and drip over 60W or mix with a earthy flavour. I do believe you will thank me.


@Nightwalker Thanks for the advice. Just took a hit on my dripper with my SMPL mod and some DDD. Big difference! I don't know what Watts it was but a freshly charged 18650 battery in the SMPL hits hard enough to come close to 60w, I guess.

So I am giving the DDD another shot. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I agree with the above. I keep a bottle of Milkman around for bad taste days. Stuff barely tastes like anything. Can always taste any juice perfectly again after a tank full.

Any really bland juice for a tank or what. Not something most collect I know but it has serious benefits for bad taste days.


----------



## Greyz

@Nightwalker - Chain vaped some DDD in the Velocity @60W and you were right it's sooooooo much better dripped than in a tank.
Serious head rush and tingly fingers 
The chocolate really reveals itself in the Velo where as in the Cubis the chocolate is a lot more subtle.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Drippers are waaaaay too intense for me wow... i felt like my face was smashed in with sugar right to the mouth. I even struggle with the stock Subtank coils. Dont think I will ever go the dripper road.


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> Drippers are waaaaay too intense for me wow... i felt like my face was smashed in with sugar right to the mouth. I even struggle with the stock Subtank coils. Dont think I will ever go the dripper road.


I drip and vape. Trust me. Drip some Debbie's juice and you'll thank me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> I drip and vape. Trust me. Drip some Debbie's juice and you'll thank me


I like Debbie in a tank just fine lol... I go through 5 bottles of juice a week as is drippers will kill me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

I wonder if @method1 will notice I'm being good and Easter bunny me some DDD? Lol I can try

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Lord Vetinari said:


> I like Debbie in a tank just fine lol... I go through 5 bottles of juice a week as is drippers will kill me



5 bottles a week? FOK. ... that's alot. 
Hey but if you not complaining neither are the vendors ☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Ok. After my above post, I whacked The DDD at 60W on my Sigelei 90w and the SMPL with a dripper, for a few hours. I have raised my rating to 6 out of 10. Thanks again for the tip.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I can't help but think of the humour behind the inventor's mind of this juice. Lol....He must be way over 60.....

Perhaps this post belongs in Robs lounge....nudge -- nudge, wink -- wink, say no more. .....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> I like Debbie in a tank just fine lol... I go through 5 bottles of juice a week as is drippers will kill me


Debbie in a tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

blujeenz said:


> Debbie in a tank.


No that's the wrong version. That's Debbie on a tank. ☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Waine said:


> I can't help but think of the humour behind the inventor's mind of this juice. Lol....He must be way over 60.....
> 
> Perhaps this post belongs in Robs lounge....nudge -- nudge, wink -- wink, say no more. .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



60?

If you listen to my recent podcast, the truth about my age comes out. Estimated age 103, but I forget.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> Debbie in a tank.


I almost died laughing...



Clouds4Days said:


> 5 bottles a week? FOK. ... that's alot.
> Hey but if you not complaining neither are the vendors ☺


Yeah... 5 a week. But I am pretty generous I really do not mind sharing and filling a needy tank. I guess my personal use is at least 120ml per week though. Filled the Arctic 5 times today. Didnt even count the subtank fills. Very stressful time with career change and messy divorce so yeah vaping is my vice.

Used to spend my cash on xbox one titles this kinda replaced it. And music gear I also stopped buying. Found my perfect guitar and amp so happy to say my spare cash can all go to vaping right now.

Personally quite happy with having found a non destructive obsession.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Lord Vetinari said:


> I almost died laughing...
> 
> 
> Yeah... 5 a week. But I am pretty generous I really do not mind sharing and filling a needy tank. I guess my personal use is at least 120ml per week though. Filled the Arctic 5 times today. Didnt even count the subtank fills. Very stressful time with career change and messy divorce so yeah vaping is my vice.
> 
> Used to spend my cash on xbox one titles this kinda replaced it. And music gear I also stopped buying. Found my perfect guitar and amp so happy to say my spare cash can all go to vaping right now.
> 
> Personally quite happy with having found a non destructive obsession.


Sorry to hear that bud. But you right non destructive obsessions.
I don't have time to play on my console I prefer getting home sitting on the couch watching movies or series and just vape the night along. Ahhhh the life after a long day of working and just being a lazy f$¥k is amazing .
But if you are looking for a economical tank the cubis with the 0.5ohm is really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry to hear that bud. But you right non destructive obsessions.
> I don't have time to play on my console I prefer getting home sitting on the couch watching movies or series and just vape the night along. Ahhhh the life after a long day of working and just being a lazy f$¥k is amazing .
> But if you are looking for a economical tank the cubis with the 0.5ohm is really good.


Non destructive? Have u never spilled 100ml juice bottle? U get a little destructive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry to hear that bud. But you right non destructive obsessions.
> I don't have time to play on my console I prefer getting home sitting on the couch watching movies or series and just vape the night along. Ahhhh the life after a long day of working and just being a lazy f$¥k is amazing .
> But if you are looking for a economical tank the cubis with the 0.5ohm is really good.


I will be MAKING time for some console action soon as Doom gets released. Cant pass it up. I mean its DOOM. Grew up with id soft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Lord Vetinari said:


> I almost died laughing...
> 
> 
> Yeah... 5 a week. But I am pretty generous I really do not mind sharing and filling a needy tank. I guess my personal use is at least 120ml per week though. Filled the Arctic 5 times today. Didnt even count the subtank fills. Very stressful time with career change and messy divorce so yeah vaping is my vice.
> 
> Used to spend my cash on xbox one titles this kinda replaced it. And music gear I also stopped buying. Found my perfect guitar and amp so happy to say my spare cash can all go to vaping right now.
> 
> Personally quite happy with having found a non destructive obsession.



@LordVetinari Yes, vaping is less destructive on the lungs, however the "destructive obsession" is applicable to me in that my bank account is destroyed by all the vaping gear and juice I have bought so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

OK fine you cats win this round loool...


----------



## mAlice

HELL YEAH! "QUAD DAMAGE!"


----------



## stevie g

Wasn't quad damage Quake?. Maybe Doom used it too, anyway Doom 3 was epic and this new one just looks insane.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

Sprint said:


> Wasn't quad damage Quake?. Maybe Doom used it too, either Doom 3 was epic and this new one just looks insane.



@Sprint Yip, Quake used the phrase. With the new Doom multiplayer it is used as well. But I was more referring to the "id Software" comment, rather than Doom. Although, Sharp eye 

ON Topic: I have ordered DDD and I shall be collecting at the vape meet! Cant wait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I sucked on some more DDD today. Sort of getting used to the dry powdery taste....I will probably end up eating my words.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Back to gaming. ☺
If you gonna jol there is only one platform. PS and full stop...
Disclaimer- there are no ifs and buts on this subject. This is the beginning and the end of this discussion. 
Thank you.
Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Clouds4Days said:


> Back to gaming. ☺
> If you gonna jol there is only one platform. PS and full stop...
> Disclaimer- there are no ifs and buts on this subject. This is the beginning and the end of this discussion.
> Thank you.
> Hahahahaha


#PCMASTERRACE  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sprint said:


> Wasn't quad damage Quake?. Maybe Doom used it too, anyway Doom 3 was epic and this new one just looks insane.


Did you play the new Wolfenstein titles? The New Order is soooooo EPIC. Old Blood is nazi-zombie mayhem. The id tech5 engine is unbelievable. 

Felt like the first time I played an FPS. EPIC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Waine said:


> I sucked on some more DDD today. Sort of getting used to the dry powdery taste....I will probably end up eating my words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I knew it. Debbie strikes again


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Yeah especially the new Tomb Raider rocks on PC and Playstation... oh snap you fellas still have to wait 8 months to see Lara's booty when she goes diving muahahahhaa. It is a very very nice one too.


----------



## Mike

blujeenz said:


> Debbie in a tank.




Mikey likey.




method1 said:


> 60?
> 
> If you listen to my recent podcast, the truth about my age comes out. Estimated age 103, but I forget.



102 man. Goodness. 1914 remember!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waine said:


> I sucked on some more DDD today. Sort of getting used to the dry powdery taste....I will probably end up eating my words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The powdery taste is what impresses me. Got that dry coco texture down perfectly. My memory of cheap chocolate dusted donuts is EXACTLY this. Pick n Pay in George when I was a kid to be precise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

I like to combine my gaming with vaping wherever possible.. hooked on fallout 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Mikey likey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102 man. Goodness. 1914 remember!



thanks.. glad to know the young 'uns still have respect for their elder scrolls.


----------



## Nightwalker

I knocked over my DDD today while dripping, 30mls poof. I'm pissed off


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> I knocked over my DDD today while dripping, 30mls poof. I'm pissed off


I was afraid of doing something like this (I am super clumsy)... so I prepared. Got two empty squonker bottles with dripper nipples. Glad I did.


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> I like to combine my gaming with vaping wherever possible.. hooked on fallout 4
> View attachment 47304


I wish Fallout 4 would just give me back my social life:'(
Between wrapping coils a scavenging villages there just aren't enough hours in a day!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I wish Fallout 4 would just give me back my social life:'(
> Between wrapping coils a scavenging villages there just aren't enough hours in a day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Dude I took it back after 5 days to join the 'previously loved' section at BT Games. I saw what was coming. I got (no seriously it cost me a year if my life) addicted to Half Life back in the day. Fallout 4 would have had me going insane. 

I am not done with a title until I clocked it on max difficulty. I am a death machine in Wolfenstein. Busy with the challenges in Old Blood.

I am on a mission to rank top 10 with Doom.... Not going to be a joke nor an easy feat... I spend ALL my console time in super heated battle lol.

Fallout 4 is excellent. I just couldnt dare go there. Addictive personality. Fallout will kill me lol.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I was really hooked on clash of clans .....before this forum.


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> I was afraid of doing something like this (I am super clumsy)... so I prepared. Got two empty squonker bottles with dripper nipples. Glad I did.


Pic,?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> Pic,?


Got some issues with pic uploads. Will keep trying till it works. Got worse signal here than up the river by J-bay.


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dude I took it back after 5 days to join the 'previously loved' section at BT Games. I saw what was coming. I got (no seriously it cost me a year if my life) addicted to Half Life back in the day. Fallout 4 would have had me going insane.
> 
> I am not done with a title until I clocked it on max difficulty. I am a death machine in Wolfenstein. Busy with the challenges in Old Blood.
> 
> I am on a mission to rank top 10 with Doom.... Not going to be a joke nor an easy feat... I spend ALL my console time in super heated battle lol.
> 
> Fallout 4 is excellent. I just couldnt dare go there. Addictive personality. Fallout will kill me lol.



I share your gaming addiction and if it's that bad I'd suggest leaving FO4 alone - it will mercilessly take your free time and then some!
I was actually looking at getting the new Wolfenstein and now you just convinced me. FO4 is a terrible game it won't even let me start up the new Redux Metro 2033 and Last Light that I bought on Steam, last year nogal  

Before FO4 I was buried deep inside Dying Light. In fact built up and entire new PC (Full AMD and spent way too much just trying to keep the CPU cool - but that another thread) just so I could play Dying Light with all the bells and whistles Maxed out. I'm right at the end of the storylione but haven't finished it, well because of FO4.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@Nightwalker

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> I wish Fallout 4 would just give me back my social life:'(
> Between wrapping coils a scavenging villages there just aren't enough hours in a day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Combine the 2 by crafting coils in FO4 workshop mode.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> Got some issues with pic uploads. Will keep trying till it works. Got worse signal here than up the river by J-bay.


I feel you. Our holiday house on the Kromm river has no signal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I share your gaming addiction and if it's that bad I'd suggest leaving FO4 alone - it will mercilessly take your free time and then some!
> I was actually looking at getting the new Wolfenstein and now you just convinced me. FO4 is a terrible game it won't even let me start up the new Redux Metro 2033 and Last Light that I bought on Steam, last year nogal
> 
> Before FO4 I was buried deep inside Dying Light. In fact built up and entire new PC (Full AMD and spent way too much just trying to keep the CPU cool - but that another thread) just so I could play Dying Light with all the bells and whistles Maxed out. I'm right at the end of the storylione but haven't finished it, well because of FO4.


With a maxed out PC... Wolfenstein is going to blow your mind. Dont take my word though watch some gameplay demos... very VERY good. So fluid and intuitive. All I can say is.
. GET PSYCHED!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> With a maxed out PC... Wolfenstein is going to blow your mind. Dont take my word though watch some gameplay demos... very VERY good. So fluid and intuitive. All I can say is.
> . GET PSYCHED!!!



My PC's sole purpose is to game at Ultra settings. It will be my pleasure to smack the FPS out of Wolfenstein

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Combine the 2 by crafting coils in FO4 workshop mode.



What point is a coil without the mod, I still need 3 screws, 2 metal and a battery to complete my REO first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> What point is a coil without the mod, I still need 3 screws, 2 metal and a battery to complete my REO first



Yeah.. still a few months before the "Quest for REO" DLC becomes available

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

^^ EPIC lol


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> View attachment 47308
> View attachment 47309



Hey thats exactly what I was doing this afternoon - vaping on some DDD while playing FO4 

Is FO4 the reason there's no Smackeroon available anywhere......... 
I think you needs to put the controller down and start mixing Mr Method!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Hey thats exactly what I was doing this afternoon - vaping on some DDD while playing FO4
> 
> Is FO4 the reason there's no Smackeroon available anywhere.........
> I think you needs to put the controller down and start mixing Mr Method!



… no comment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> … no comment.


Well I can't vape DDD this month. My wife gave me a budget. I got my Debbie, and spilled it all after first drip. If I could be more upset...


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Well I can't vape DDD this month. My wife gave me a budget. I got my Debbie, and spilled it all after first drip. If I could be more upset...


Sorry bud, I feels for you. I spent alot less this month end than I did last. For being so good my SO has approve my purchase of a new dripper 
I'll drip some DDD in memory of the DDD you lost.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Greyz said:


> Sorry bud, I feels for you. I spent alot less this month end than I did last. For being so good my SO has approve my purchase of a new dripper
> I'll drip some DDD in memory of the DDD you lost.



Now where is that 'Nasty' or 'Evil' rating when you are looking for it ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

A month without Debbie is gonna be the worst thing ever. But wife won't budge. Sigh. I guess I'll just cry like a man, in the bathroom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> A month without Debbie is gonna be the worst thing ever. But wife won't budge. Sigh. I guess I'll just cry like a man, in the bathroom.


If you think you got it bad, my wife works for Std Bank so there's no ways I can even lie to her about how much I spent. She just has pull up a detailed statement and boom I'm screwed 

I have an ABSA credit card, I use this card and my work address for the vapemail the SO doesn't need to know about

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jenny

it's normal. you know , vegetable glycerin is high water absorption ,and VG also be used as desiccant .after got it . when you are vaping ,you need to drink more water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I'm trying to find the correlation between "Debbie" and gaming. Lol.... nevertheless, I am dripping Some Debbie while I write this. Getting used to it now.... I will try any juice at R150 to R160. I refuse to spend more on juice. Debbie does donuts fell into this budget so I bought it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> I'm trying to find the correlation between "Debbie" and gaming. Lol.... nevertheless, I am dripping Some Debbie while I write this. Getting used to it now.... I will try any juice at R150 to R160. I refuse to spend more on juice. Debbie does donuts fell into this budget so I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


It's simple maths bud. 
DDD+FO4= 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

To be honest. I have to eat my words. I have tried DDD in different tanks with different wattages. I have acquired the taste. Very nice juice. 

By the way....who saw the movie? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> A month without Debbie is gonna be the worst thing ever. But wife won't budge. Sigh. I guess I'll just cry like a man, in the bathroom.


I will send you half a squonker full next week when I get a new bottle. Already shared this one. Hold me to it. Seriously PM me on Monday we sort you out.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Greyz

Just loaded a tank full of DDD in my TFv4 with a stock quad coil. A dozen flying fish orange. Good start to my Saturday Now to see how well the flavour compares against the Velo... TBC

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Just loaded a tank full of DDD in my TFv4 with a stock quad coil. A dozen flying fish orange. Good start to my Saturday Now to see how well the flavour compares against the Velo... TBC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I still like it best in the Arctic. Debbie does clouds too lol


----------



## Jerakeen

method1 said:


> thanks.. glad to know the young 'uns still have respect for their elder scrolls.


Haha!


----------



## Nightwalker

Lord Vetinari said:


> I will send you half a squonker full next week when I get a new bottle. Already shared this one. Hold me to it. Seriously PM me on Monday we sort you out.


Um, seriously? Dude, I'm lucky enough not needing a pif, and DDD is gold. But.... It is Debbie. 
No. I'll feel guilty if someone needs a pif.
But it's Debbie...
Ag no man. Whhhyyyy.


----------



## Nightwalker

I


Waine said:


> To be honest. I have to eat my words. I have tried DDD in different tanks with different wattages. I have acquired the taste. Very nice juice.
> 
> By the way....who saw the movie?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I saw the movie. And I know the juice so well. But I won't say I told you so. OK I will. Lol. Enjoy buddy


----------



## Waine

Nightwalker said:


> I
> 
> I saw the movie. And I know the juice so well. But I won't say I told you so. OK I will. Lol. Enjoy buddy


Night walker. You have just given away your age. Lol. I saw the movie when I was 15 in 1981. But it was already old then. I think it came out in about 1977 or 1978. So yes, that puts me in the "ballie" category.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> Night walker. You have just given away your age. Lol. I saw the movie when I was 15 in 1981. But it was already old then. I think it came out in about 1977 or 1978. So yes, that puts me in the "ballie" category.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I was 1 in 1981 but remember watching a bad VHS copy of DDD in my mid teens. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

I'm 35. Watched it on beta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> I'm 35. Watched it on beta


We the same age yet somehow you had access to good porn before VHS became popular #WINNER  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Aunt owned the "video shop" in bloem back in the day with a back room... Kids theese days won't understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> Um, seriously? Dude, I'm lucky enough not needing a pif, and DDD is gold. But.... It is Debbie.
> No. I'll feel guilty if someone needs a pif.
> But it's Debbie...
> Ag no man. Whhhyyyy.


This is what I do mate. Send me your addy. Us fellas who like true quality need to stick together. If somebody else needs it, well, they didnt get to know me a little yet so I wont notice them tbh.


----------



## Waine

I watched it on a stetched VHS "tape" it was so worn, (more than Debbie herself) the tape was probably been passed around to hundreds of guys before it reached our party. Lol...

In those days you were locked up for material like DDD. Good old days but also crazy days.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

